# 55 Gallon -- Average/Reasonable Stand Height?



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi,

I'm building a wooden stand and canopy for my 55 gallon salt water tank and would like others input on what would be the average or reasonable stand height for this tank.

Thanks in advance,
Vinoy


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*stand height*

keep in mind how tall u want the tank and stand when u are standing in front will most of your observing be while u are sitting down or standing up .i built my tank stand at 36 in tall so that when i am standing i dont dont have to slouch over . also keep in mind how tall the tank will be when u want to stand and stick your hand in tank to clean .i find most reg stands are too short so usually a little bit taller .just my opinion


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey,

Thanks for the reply.

I built my stand at 32" so I was worried that it may be too high. So before I put my tank on I wanted to know how other members experiences with stands were.

Thanks,
Vinoy


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*stand*

its all a personal pref i had my tank on a small stand and hated it 
i hated bending over so when i built my new stand i made it so i could stand and view it ,and also comf clean and manouver my hand inside the tank with out using a ladder .


----------



## wickedfrags (Sep 16, 2009)

the height of your armpit - the height of your tank = height of your stand

if you can not comfortably clean and reach the bottom of your tank standing on your toes you will not be happy long term

or of course you can always go lower.....depends on personal preference and the height of your tank


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

wickedfrags said:


> the height of your armpit - the height of your tank = height of your stand
> 
> if you can not comfortably clean and reach the bottom of your tank standing on your toes you will not be happy long term
> 
> or of course you can always go lower.....depends on personal preference and the height of your tank


Step stool!

IMO, you will spend more time looking at it, than cleaning it! So, make sure you enjoy it.

My tank needs a mask, snorkle, and stool if I plan on reaching the back bottom corner!


----------

